# Coil Maker



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

I picked up a coil maker just like this at the JHB Vape Meet from Vape Club.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/12/14)

I would love this set @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I would love this set @Rob Fisher



Drop @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl a message and see if they have any stock left!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/12/14)

Will do thanks


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

That's so simple to use..
I love it and need one too


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

OK just tried it and I must be really doff because I can't get it to work?


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK just tried it and I must be really doff because I can't get it to work?


From the looks of it. You will need to apply a little pressure when spinning the coiling end.to keep it nice and tight. Which part is not working for you


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> From the looks of it. You will need to apply a little pressure when spinning the coiling end.to keep it nice and tight. Which part is not working for you



The little screw won't pick up the wire no matter how tight I hold it... I will play with it again later...


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The little screw won't pick up the wire no matter how tight I hold it... I will play with it again later...


Possibly try to angel it toward the screw a little bit. Might help. Good luck and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/12/14)

That's an awesome contraption! Looks like a breeze


----------



## VapeGrrl (2/12/14)

Good evening @Rob Fisher 

I see you are having a little problem with the coil winder. I can try and explain it to you but it would be better to show you 

I am am going to explain it exactly as I do it

Thread the wire through the hole (obviously) secure it with your left thumb then wind the wire round the pin once manually in the same direction you intend to wind it. Don't wind it too close to the handle. Once you have done that put the 'driver' of the coil winder on as you turn it should catch the wire and then, most importantly, do not apply pressure. Just turn the 'driver' and as the coil winds up it will move the 'driver' further up the pin. If you apply pressure the wire will keep winding on top of itself. Do one less wrap then you want e.g. if you want 6 only do 5 then take the coil off turn it around and do your last wrap , this closes the gap on the first coil. When you have finished your wraps just compress your coil against the side and then you should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Good evening @Rob Fisher
> 
> I see you are having a little problem with the coil winder. I can try and explain it to you but it would be better to show you
> 
> ...



Roger that! Thanks will give it a try!


----------



## VapeGrrl (2/12/14)

Please let me know how it goes, it is tricky at first but once you get a feel for it you will wind better coils than @Yiannaki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Please let me know how it goes, it is tricky at first but once you get a feel for it you will wind better coils than @Yiannaki



IN that case let me try right now!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Please let me know how it goes, it is tricky at first but once you get a feel for it you will wind better coils than @Yiannaki



The secret is to wind it once then gently gently do it... perfect! Thanks Lindsay! 

@Yiannaki your coils suck and mine rock!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (2/12/14)

Hmmm I want one .... these clumsy fingers needs a tool like that ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (2/12/14)

lol
I knew you could do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (2/12/14)

Show us pics rob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Riaz said:


> Show us pics rob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@VapeGrrl what are these priced at?


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

i won't quote you.  

ja. That looks good, much better than those other things. 
tsk!  Why didn't i see them; my order from vape club is on its way.


----------



## VapeGrrl (3/12/14)

The cost of the coil winders are R360 as they are hand machined and made to order

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

@VapeGrrl - thanks for the faith in my coils  

@Rob Fisher - pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (3/12/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> The cost of the coil winders are R360 as they are hand machined and made to order


Just to clarify is 360 each size or for a set of 3 like in the video ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

andro said:


> Just to clarify is 360 each size or for a set of 3 like in the video ?



This design doesn't have interchangeable diameters so I would guess EACH.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

That is quite pricey, how long would it take to make a 3mm coiler ?


----------



## VapeGrrl (4/12/14)

These coil winders are hand machined, VapeClub takes no profit from them. The man who makes them sets the price.
It is a 2 week waiting period once you have ordered and paid

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

